# What is the level cap?



## Fjoora (Nov 24, 2017)

The highest level I've seen a person be in a screenshot was Level 49. How high does it go exactly? Do you earn rewards beyond the level cap? I'm level 26 here at the moment, three days into the game, heh..


----------



## Fresh (Nov 25, 2017)

I’m hearing its 62.


----------

